# Gif mit Goldspiegelung



## Astronaut (2. März 2004)

*Gif in Gold, mit Spiegelung*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte mir ein goldenes Gif erstellen, welches sich um die eigene Achse dreht und dabei eine Spiegelung von sich gibt.

Beispiel 

Ich habe Ulead Gif Animator 4, damit bekomme ich das aber nicht hin, kann mir deshalb jemand sagen womit ich das machen kann oder womit das Bild siehe Beispiel gemacht ist?

Es wäre auch toll, wenn mir das jemand gegen Bezahlung machen könnte, eine Vorlage was die Form der Grafik betrifft habe ich.

Roland


----------



## Astronaut (2. März 2004)

Also, vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, das ich es bereits mit Ulead Cool 3d ausprobiert habe, wobei das Ergebnis dem des Beispiels nicht im entferntesten nahe kam.

Astronaut


----------



## mduke (18. März 2004)

Hallo Roland,
falls dein Problem noch nicht gelöst ist melde dich mal bei mir.
Ich habe die Ulead Programme nicht, aber dein Logo als avi - Datei sollte ich wohl hinbekommen - Versuch macht klug  
Dein Animator sollte dann aus dem avi wohl ein gif erzeugen können.
Gruß
Michael


----------

